# New to FFA and need help



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm new at this just joined FFA at school and I love animals. I'm going to be showing my school's goat but hope to have my own soon. My name is randy and the goat I'm showing is from what I know she is a Nubian Dairy goat and she is two years old, born on 2/4/2011 I hope I do well and if you have tips I would love to hear them because I'm showing at Umatila in Florida on the 16th which is Saturday I think


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Also I'm going in as a senior at 15 years old I'm kinda nervous because my goat doesn't want to walk when I try to practice.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just keep working with her everyday. Is this for a showmanship class?


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

If you mean class as in school then no. But like I said I'm new so I might have misunderstood you. Basically my chapter and I are going to a show called "Umatilla" I think it's just showmanship but I might be mistaken. And I tried some other techniques I saw on the forum and she is a little bit better but she still wants to thrash and yell and try to slip her showing choker off.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Talk to emilieanne she's in florda so she might know what your talking about.
And she shows dairy breeds

But like what is said keep working you can't rush it. To be truthfully she probs won't be ready with such short notice. 

And what kind if show class
Shown ship is a show class you have Jr intermediate and Sr you get no money from it usually only a ribbon.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going in my first time as senior because I'm 15. Also the goat has shown before its just she doesn't ever want to practice with me. I know I'm probably gunna look like a fool up there when I'm being judged because I don't know what to expect I mean I have seen people show before but I don't think it was showmanship. It was at the state fair and I wasn't even showing I was just a helping hand taking care of the goat's.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I bet your doing shown ship but i can't tell you for shure.
Just practice practice practice when she pulls back/stops have someone pull her tail when she runs/pull fwd spray her face with water


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Talk to emilieanne she's in florda so she might know what your talking about.
> And she shows dairy breeds
> 
> But like what is said keep working you can't rush it. To be truthfully she probs won't be ready with such short notice.
> ...


I'm gunna type this fast so I can maybe try an get into this show, but yeah I met him at my last show at state, lol I've been messaging him, don't worry!(; thanks fr tellin him though!;P haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, randy, or mini Bigfoot, do NOT practice with your show chain, it just don't work. Run her around the barn before you show like I did so she'll be worn out N calm in the show ring.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I will if Mr. Herington will let me


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Randy_Wykle said:


> I will if Mr. Herington will let me


Who cares! It's just the barn.... Lol 
By the way, my baby girl that I said had 3, had 3 two weeks ago today. I was there for it, they poped out into my lap


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwwww. That's sound so awesome I can't wait to get my own goat.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Randy_Wykle said:


> Awwwww. That's sound so awesome I can't wait to get my own goat.


Shoulda got one from that lady at the fair!(; haha I have one pregnant actually (not registered) that will be for sale.. 
Then I know where some are registered for sale.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I am going to be buying a Nubian I might buy a boy from Mr. Herington he is going to sell me one of his three baby boys who are already not drinking milk anymore for 150$


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I'm gunna type this fast so I can maybe try an get into this show, but yeah I met him at my last show at state, lol I've been messaging him, don't worry!(; thanks fr tellin him though!;P haha


Well than be a know who all 
Lol just joking


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Well than be a know who all
> Lol just joking


Lmao yeah.. 
So news everyone!! 
Im allowed to register the day of the show for 20$! Time to talk to Moma!


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice seems like we might meet again.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Randy_Wykle said:


> Nice seems like we might meet again.


Maybe! Lol, still gotta talk to my mom. Ill do that today.


----------

